# R33 4door GTS4 with RB25DET



## chiba_kun (Feb 5, 2008)

Maybe some of you already know my pride and joy, a 1995 Spec 1 ENR33 saloon GTS4 with a turbo'd RB25DE. Which means a GT-R drivetrain (Altessa E-TS) and a healthy 273bhp to move around.

Only in good weather she is my daily-drive and family-car. I love it heaps!!  

I am new to the GTROC-forum, but really want to share some (in my opinion) nice pictures with you.



























































































Greetings from Holland,

Marco


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I like that, are those rear light clusters from the autech version? I swear I remember seeing the 4 door versions look quite different from those.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Not many members here have that model - nice looking car you have there.


----------



## chiba_kun (Feb 5, 2008)

Jags said:


> I like that, are those rear light clusters from the autech version? I swear I remember seeing the 4 door versions look quite different from those.


I think you might have seen Spec1 rearlights then... 
These are the Spec2 rearlights, and Autech also used them on the very rare Autech R33 4door GT-R. 

Are there any genuine 4door GT-R's in the UK? :bowdown1:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm sorry but the headlights I don't really like


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

arent those head lamps gtr's ? or are those gtsts? correct me if im wrong but are there 2 diff version of headlamps for the gtr? series 1 & 2... in this case this being series 1 headlamps but its a series 2 gts 4 door...


----------



## chiba_kun (Feb 5, 2008)

aeron said:


> arent those head lamps gtr's ? or are those gtsts? correct me if im wrong but are there 2 diff version of headlamps for the gtr? series 1 & 2... in this case this being series 1 headlamps but its a series 2 gts 4 door...


Those are Spec1 headlights. The Spec1 GTS came with both chrome and black headlights... My ones are chrome.


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

spec1 = series 1??? so... spec1 headlamps on a spec 2 gts...


----------



## chiba_kun (Feb 5, 2008)

Spec = Series (sorry  )

My one is a series 1 and has the series 2 tail-lights. When I bought her the series 1 tail-lights were still in the boot.


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

ill try to post a skyline 4 doors that i really really like when i get home and if im not lazy...


----------



## hesh (Jan 18, 2008)

well hello there.....heres a pic of my own series 1 r33 gts4. taken to day ...










just as a comparison. mine still has the standard rb25de engine. bit of a work in progress. 

has anyone actually seen the gtr 4 door? i know it exists but nver ever seen one. how many were there? 

my reason for asking is that i ned tosort out the suspension on mine and the anti roll bars are the starting point. Are these these same as the coupe? are they specific to 4wd? indeed any inof regarding suspension compatability would be great...


----------



## silvermike (May 9, 2007)

aeron, your aggressive posts seem to suggest you have a point to prove?


----------



## chiba_kun (Feb 5, 2008)

@Hesh: She stills looks sweet :thumbsup: 

I always wanted to ask you what those lights in your front bumper are... Side-markers? Never seen those before. 

Hmmm, a *genuine* 4door GT-R... I wonder if there really are a few in UK or Europe. :bowdown1:


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

silvermike said:


> aeron, your aggressive posts seem to suggest you have a point to prove?


was i aggresive? sorry i was just curious because ive seen 2 types of gtr head lamps so far...


----------



## rockcrete (Jan 15, 2007)

That's a really nice car, it's the first R33 four door I've seen that I like.


----------



## hesh (Jan 18, 2008)

@CK .yes they are side markers...they come on only when the headlights are on, and when you put the indicators on....lights up the curb a treat. 

as for the rear lights debate.....heres a comparison

series/spec one









series two


----------



## Madaz (Aug 5, 2007)

yes and no there is S1 S2 headlamp NON projector and S3 has the Xenon globes from factory with Projector headlamps like the R32



aeron said:


> arent those head lamps gtr's ? or are those gtsts? correct me if im wrong but are there *2 diff version of headlamps for the gtr? series 1 & 2*... in this case this being series 1 headlamps but its a series 2 gts 4 door...


i was of the understanding 4door came chrome GTSt came black if you've seen a GTSt with chrome then they had been put in after factory



chiba_kun said:


> Those are Spec1 headlights. The Spec1 GTS came with *both chrome and black headlights*... My ones are chrome.


Gday Hesh long time no chat  looking good man done anymore mods ive just recently completes my final stage in a 1.5 yr long 5stud conversion and ive just bought 4 new slotted rotors with 550deg. pads and braided brake lines it goes in for fitting and full brake system flush and tune my PFC as well so should have some more kW

i need to update my pictures with new photo's with my 9" rims on the rear and 8.5" on the fronts sporting 255x40x17 all round 

if you have any questions about sway bars ask away as im heading down this track soon and as you know the R33 GTS4 came with no rear sway bars but i will be fitting a 22mm i think whiteline bar to mine up the front and not sure in the rear i need to save money and research what i need

oh i have also brought GTR front aluminium front guards in preparing for GTR front end conversion and i want to somehow pump my rear guards and i also found a GTR rear wing for 4doors , and tonight i won off yahoo autions a momo race steering wheel for $50 plus $105 for fees and shipping of the auction bidder about 75 pounds i guess














hesh said:


> well hello there.....heres a pic of my own series 1 r33 gts4. taken to day ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here are some better pics of the autech though the headlamps arent that clear but you can see there different, i wanted to buy that one but couldnt justify the $55,000 australian it would take to get it here












































aeron said:


> was i aggresive? sorry i was just curious because ive seen 2 types of gtr head lamps so far...


i found a genuine Autech up @ autions if you have probably £25+K i would snap it up be the first in the UK to own 1 of 400 built PERIOD

USS aution LOGIN as per ID:u83731

<<Click you will need to login

My Car




























my last dyno sheet 213rwkw = 285rwhp my turbo is rated to about 270kw which is about 360hp










and a little circle on your tube 






OH and a Autech on you tube


----------



## Madaz (Aug 5, 2007)

i wasnt going to post again specially back to back but i found another Autech up for aution in japan and i knew people wouldnt mind about a double post

this one looks mint and whilst looking @ it i realised (thoughts only) i think the autech was the only GTR to be of the 1998 build date not sure about this

FOB Price
¥4,430,000
$41,257 USD = 20,819.27 GBP

<<Click

also i remebered another website i had in my favourite with a lot of specs. in it

the 4door also came out in a 400r variety with the RB-X GT2 engine

R33 Skyline Autech GT-R Nismo 400R- J's Garage Export - importing jdm cars and parts from Japan -

EDIT

also found this  the more i look the more i find but i think this is the lucky last for now

<<Click

lol i cant believe this found the NISMO 400R 4 door in mint also

<<Click


----------



## hesh (Jan 18, 2008)

wow! lots of stuff there...i got your message MADAZ so came a looking! 

as for me well yes the old crates had some work . firstly a rear whiteline antirollbar is sitting bolted up underneath. its technically for the gtst rwd but subframes the same as you say so i bought it and it fitts a treat! (i bought the adjustable droplinks to go with it) one thing is remember to buy the u bolt clamps to bolt it tothe subframe as the kit doesnt include these (suposed to reuse the orginals ..which we dont have)

also currently have a 3inch cat back exhaust. did have a trust end can on but too loud for 0630 starts so now running intoa reducer and 2.5 inch calsonic twin exit back box.

fitting the tubular manifold coby d12's soon when they arive from new zealand.

also awaiting front white line anti roll and lowering .trial fitting coil overs this weekend i hope!


----------



## Madaz (Aug 5, 2007)

yeah even though you were set to away i thought i would say hello  pity about these timezones and there being so much water between us 

yeah i used to have a 3" bellmouth dump pipe going through a hollow cat to a 5" cannon but that was a little loud sounded sweet but @ 5:30 in the morning i was probably my neighbours worst nightmare

so i got rid of that for a full stainless job of a guy who wrote his skyline off, a lot of my upgrades have been from guys salvaging there cars or buying the wrong item my coilovers were $1400au new and i bought them $760au becuase his missus didnt like the ride they gave (she was pregnant too )

anyways in 3 weeks i go in for a touch up tune will let you know how i go then i need some splitfire coil packs and injectors

take care man


----------



## SoMarvelus (Aug 22, 2008)

is it the same drive-train/chassis with the nissan maxima? cuz i would love to have my baby be 4WD


----------



## Madaz (Aug 5, 2007)

SoMarvelus said:


> is it the same drive-train/chassis with the nissan maxima? cuz i would love to have my baby be 4WD


no. The maxima has a fwd layout the skyline is rwd with a transfer case

just sell the maxima and get a skyline, best decision you will ever make


----------



## chiba_kun (Feb 5, 2008)

Madaz said:


> no. The maxima has a fwd layout the skyline is rwd with a transfer case
> 
> just sell the maxima and get a skyline, best decision you will ever make



x2! You will never regret such a decision. :thumbsup:


----------



## SoMarvelus (Aug 22, 2008)

I know! i'm looking and saving really want a blue R33. might keep the Max as a daily though


----------

